# Favorite 1911 Custom Manufacturer



## junkit_boy

I haven't seen this poll yet, so what is your favorite High End out of the box 1911


----------



## VAMarine

_Looking at the entire lines of those listed_, I'd probably have to go Wilson, I've got Baers, a Wilson and a Nighthawk.

Have not yet had a Brown but plan on getting one sooner or later. I like Wilson's line-up and armor-tuff finish, Nighthawk is an off-shoot of Wilson, they said they could make a better gun for less, but they cost about the same or more. I think the Nighthawks are "prettier" than Wilsons, and *I liked the fact that no matter what options I threw at the guy @ Nighthawk he just said "ok, we can do it" 
*
As for Baers, most of their guns are blued, for a range gun or competition gun this is fine, but for carry I like something more corrosion resistant, both my Baers are DuPont S coated but that stuff aint' cheap, they are also very, very, tight when new, some are hard to cycle the slide one and most will require a bushing wrench. I bought both of mine used and they've been well broken in and perform flawlessly despite the tight tolerances (no sandy environment shooting for me) and they are tack drivers. My SRP needs a bushing wrench to take the gun down, my TRS does not.

Now as I said, that was looking at the entire line of those makers.

Each maker has models that are more preferred than others. Most Baers are a little less costly than the others listed, but are still fantastic guns, Browns have this understated classy look while Wilson and Nighthawk can tend to be a little over done. Baer doesn't offer a factory bobtail while the other three do. Nighthawks T3 is probably the finest "CCO" model available...

Either way you vote (or buy) it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## PATFINN

Purchased a LB AR last year, 

fit and finish is perfect ( exactly what was advertised and expected ) 

LB is high end $$ and also high end product...

would like to have a 1911 from them..


----------



## berettatoter

I myself went with the Wilson Combat. I damn sure would have to have Santa "give" me one, because if I went out and spent the money on what one cost, my wife would be hanging my "jingle bells" from the Christmas tree this year.:buttkick:


----------



## Shipwreck

I like Springfield Custom the best - They are on par with the choices listed above (a FULL custom build, not modification of an existing production gun)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

When my favorite custom gun manufacturer, gunsmith Charles A. Ries, died a few years ago, the world lost an artist.

BTW: "Custom" and "out of the box" are antithetical. If it's custom-made, it doesn't come "out of a box."


----------



## VAMarine

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When my favorite custom gun manufacturer, gunsmith Charles A. Ries, died a few years ago, the world lost an artist.
> 
> BTW: "Custom" and "out of the box" are antithetical. If it's custom-made, it doesn't come "out of a box."


What if they ship it to you in a box?:anim_lol:


----------



## recoilguy

I have not ever shot any of the guns in question, I have only held the Nighthawk T3. WOW I liked it when I held it so my vote went to the only gun I have had experiance with. Every time I see a Wilson Combat pistol I want one. Either in a magazine or in a real life. When I see one in real life I don't even ask to hold it because I am weak when it come to resisting what I want.

Steve.....your point on custom vs. out of the box is very true. I have similar conversations with motorcycle friends often.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1

VAMarine said:


> What if they ship it to you in a box?:anim_lol:


I have always believed in having a close, very friendly relationship with the gunsmith who does custom work for me. When it's done, I'll go to his place and pick it up in person.
Besides, Chuck made a really good cup of tea, and even had honey for me to put into it. Now, how could I pass that up? :drooling:

:yawinkle:


----------



## sgms

+ 1 Steve M1911A1 custom is just that. Custom made or modified not just a high end production model with all the bells and buzzers. My own is a Rose 1911 longslide colt for bullseye match.


----------



## Raymond

Kimber if you please.


----------



## the_right_reverend

Kimber of course


----------



## Shipwreck

Those are far, far from "custom" (see the subject line) or even "semi custom"


----------



## Overkill0084

Wilson.
I inherited my father's WC (1989) Super Grade. When I called customer service with an inquiry (no problem with the pistol), it was made clear that I was now part of the Wilson Combat family and that the pistol was covered pretty much forever, and would continue to be when I eventually give it to my son. That's good CS/warranty by any standard.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Les Baer FTW.


----------



## Hardbawl

Steve: you may be right, however, my Wilson Combat pistols are probably as close to true custom as I am likely to get. Even with my ratty handloads [never load a case over 20 times] stoked with too much 231, neither has ever jammed. The full sized CQB built for me in 1999 with over 10,000 rounds thru it will still put 8 shots into 1" at 25 yards. My CQB Compact built for me in 2010 is my daily companion. These are guns that I treasure.

Anyone who puts down the coin for any of the listed guns is celebrating America's pistol, made by Americans, for Americans, the best way they can. Sure a true custom gunsmith has some atvantages. But, Wilson Combat, Brown, Baer, and Nighthawk allow us grunts to reach for a star.


----------



## Todd

I plan on asking Santa for a Wilson every year until I get one. But if he brought me a Brown, Baer, or Nighthawk, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## SGB

Of those listed in the poll I voted WC, Though my EDC is a SA Professional.


----------



## Jammersix

If Santa brought me any of those, I would sell it without firing it, and replace it with two milspecs.

You should add a choice of "none of the above".

Since one of you was rude enough to drag politics into a non-political thread, I'll answer that I prefer weapons made overseas, and avoid American made weapons.

Firepower without the entitlement surcharge.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*SGB*;
Who made that very nicely designed, high-ride holster?


----------



## Harryball

Nighthawk..


----------



## VAMarine

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *SGB*;
> Who made that very nicely designed, high-ride holster?


Pretty sure he did. A very nice rig indeed.


----------



## 45

Hey Marine Les Baer does make crome plated 1911 as well that crome plating is pretty tough I've seen cars from the 70s with crome bumpers & they still look new & they been out in the weather for 40 + years but I'm like you I would want a 1911 with a little play in the slide to frame fit not like a mil spec but one with a little play.


----------



## ContrivedUserID

Can I put a write-in vote for Jack Weigand? I know he doesn't build them anymore, but man were they sweet! A buddy of mine just got that new barrel fitting fixture that Weigand designed, great stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck

45 said:


> Hey Marine Les Baer does make crome plated 1911 as well that crome plating is pretty tough I've seen cars from the 70s with crome bumpers & they still look new & they been out in the weather for 40 + years but I'm like you I would want a 1911 with a little play in the slide to frame fit not like a mil spec but one with a little play.


Hard chrome is not the same as the chrome plating on cars. But yes, hard chrome is one of the most wear resistant finishes. It is more rust proof than some finishes. But, there are microscopic cracks in hard chrome that can vary from specimen to specimen. That's why one hard chromed gun can rust, and two others may not. I have seen many a rusted carry gun that was hard chromed. But once again - it just depends on the circumstances.

For OWB carry, I'd have no trouble with a hard chromed gun. I carried a P99 compact for several years - The slide had been hard chromed, and it showed ZERO wear after years of daily holstering in a leather holster. However, for IWB carry, I personally wouldn't use hard chrome. If it does rust - the only way to fix it is to remove the plating and replate it


----------



## Jammersix

Weapons shouldn't reflect light.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I have highly corrosive sweat, and the mainspring housings of both of my hard-chromed 1911s show rust as a result.
In order to stop the rust from forming, I've resorted to a baked-on enamel coating over the hard-chromed mainspring housings.
So much for the "imperviousness" of hard chrome. But I must admit that it does a very good job of protecting the rest of the guns.
And it's not very reflective, either, since it was applied over a bead-blasted surface.


----------



## rex

I just browsed through this thread so......

Shipwrck is correct,this ain't no auto bumper chrome,and it depends on the prep and the application,but it is better on firearms.As Steve said,it depends on you personal ph level for it to last or not.Nitrocarburizing,etc can be better,but...... I believe as Jammer said,shiney ain't really cool,but the maintanance is less and the sights jump right out at you.

As far as the original Q for customs,VA and Steve were the only hits,and Nightahwk is borderline (no offense man).Wilson,Bear,Brown are all semi-customs,and if you want to throw SA and Kimber's top shelf stuff in there I'll give you that.Custom means Heine,original Wilsons and Browns,Laughridge,Rogers,Smith,Jarvis,Marvel.and more of the old timers that escape my brain now,and some new talents like Rogers,Rodgers,Reid,Chambers.......

Think a 1911 can't do under an inch at 50yds (yes,yds)?Talk to Joe Chambers that has pulled off .8+ at 50 pretty consistantly,and built a true left hand 1911.Kimber,SA,they're a gussied up production gun,all it is.A pure custom starts about where Wilson and Brown's top of the line end for a scratch build,but it ain't the same.


----------



## oak1971

Bought a Les Baer and had John Harrison make some mods. I don't know if you consider it custom, but there isn't another one quite the same. John only does full builds now so I guess I am lucky to have been able to have him work on mine.


----------



## oldman45

My vote goes to Clark Custom Guns in Princeton LA. They cost a fortune and the wait time is long but they are top notch and the late Jim Clark's daughter,l son in law and granddaughter are prime examples of being raised in a quality pro gun household.


----------



## paratrooper

I've never owned nor shot a truly custom handgun of any kind. 

I'm afraid that if I did, the fact that it was a custom, would be lost on me.


----------



## djr46

I own 1911 by Colt, RIA, Ruger, Kimber, and ParaOrdinance and love all of them.
My nmbr zone choice remains my Colt series 70 Gold Cup,
Had the slide inletted for Bomar rear sight, accurized with function first look. It never fails and I've got at least 25k rounds thru it. Best in my books, by a long shot......
DJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1

paratrooper said:


> I've never owned nor shot a truly custom handgun of any kind.
> 
> I'm afraid that if I did, the fact that it was a custom, would be lost on me.


Now I know of whom you remind me: _Eeyore!_ :yawinkle:


----------



## spcfowler18

I don't own any of these, but I have handled and shot 1911s from all of these companies. My favorite is the STI tactical 4.0, but it is a staggered magazine so not a true 1911. Wilson great triggers, but of the true 1911's I like nighthawks and the way they did away with the barrel bushing.


----------



## VAMarine

spcfowler18 said:


> I don't own any of these, but I have handled and shot 1911s from all of these companies. My favorite is the STI tactical 4.0, but it is a staggered magazine so not a true 1911. Wilson great triggers, but of the true 1911's I like nighthawks and the way they did away with the barrel bushing.


A lot of the Nighthawks still have bushing and there's a lot of other makers that go bushing-less as well so I wouldn't let that be a deciding factor.


----------

